# Special Agent Paul M. Sorce



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Special Agent Paul M. Sorce 
*United States Department of Justice - Federal Bureau of Investigation
U.S. Government*
End of Watch: Monday, March 9, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 44
*Tour of Duty:* 18 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Monday, March 9, 2009
*Incident Location:* Michigan
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Special Agent Paul Sorce was killed in an automobile accident while on duty in Detroit, Michigan. He was transported to St. John's Hospital, where he passed away.

Agent Sorce had served with the FBI for 18 years and was assigned to the Detroit Field Office.
Agency Contact Information
United States Department of Justice - Federal Bureau of Investigation
J. Edgar Hoover Building
935 Pennsylvania Avenue, NW
Washington, DC 20535

Phone: (202) 324-3000

_*Please contact the United States Department of Justice - Federal Bureau of Investigation for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Special Agent Sorce


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Special Agent Sorce


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

R.I.P. SA Sorce.

My condolences to the family as well.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

RIP sir


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Rest in peace Agent Sorce


----------

